# Laminate vs. Vinyl Plank



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

You pretty well got the major pros and cons and laminate. I'll make some clarifications on the vinyl though. For one, it isn't waterproof. It sound like you are using the glued edge system and while the plank itself may be impervious to moisture, the adhesive in the seam is not. As far as the bad smell I think that is down to the brand and how they make it. I've put in a ton of Naturelle, Metrofloor, Karndean, and Shaw product and the smell is gone in a couple of days. It doesn't really scuff easily either, but if you drag something heavy across it you can definitely scratch it badly. In the same situation laminate would be more likely to scuff before getting deeply scratched.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Both are temporary floor coverings. Don't count on either one for more than a few years. And another note, research shows that carpet irtitates allergies LESS than hard surfaces.

"One major study of inner city children with asthma found that when allergen sources are removed from their homes, through improved cleaning practices and elimination of tobacco smoke, asthmatic children will do better, no matter what kind of product is on the floor. A large-scale medical research project called “_*The Inner City Asthma Study*_” showed that, when allergen sources such as mold, rodent, and cockroaches are removed, as well as a child’s exposure to tobacco smoke, children’s asthma greatly improves. Further, the Inner-City Asthma Study found *no difference in the improvement experienced by children who lived in homes with carpet versus children from homes with other types of flooring*. In addition, *no difference was found in the levels of allergens measured in carpeted homes compared to homes with hard surface floors*. "


----------



## tinan (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks I am not interested in carpet in my experience carpet has always made my allergies worse as well as being difficult to keep clean with pets. Also I am aware as I mentioned that cheaper floors do not last as long as expensive floors. So if anyone can contribute to the comparison of these 2 types of floor I would appreciate it.

Papameth thanks for your experience with the vinyl. I put the quotes on waterproof because I know it's not totally waterproof but rather if you step out of the shower with wet feet it's not a problem. Buckets if standing water, no.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Laminite flooring does not increase the value in any home, in fact the opposite is true. Ever see an ad for a house for sale saying anything about laminite floors? But you see then all the time saying real hardwood floors.
I'd suggest looking into engineered flooring instead, looks like real wood, because it is, easy to install, adds to the value, can be refinished, can be installed over a wood subfloor or a slab, no hollow sound when walking on it.


----------



## tinan (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes actually in my area laminate is considered an upgrade over carpet in a townhouse. People prefer hard floors around here.

I already mentioned that engineered floors are not in our budget, we plan to do this install ourselves. This is a DIY chat board remember? Engineered wood is NOT easy to install I have seen it done by pros I do not have the tools or experience for it. Sometimes I wonder about chat boards. Why us it that you ask for input on a subject and the majority of responses are always about something different altogether? For this thread, I really really just want to stick to a comparison of the vinyl vs laminate floors. Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's installed almost the same as laminite and even uses the same tools to install it unless it's a wooden sub floor then you would need a flooring nailer.
What's the subfloor made of?


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

engineered can be bought for the same price as a good laminate. engineered can be glued down, nailed down and floated. some of it locks together just like laminate does.
if you can install laminate then you can install engineered also.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Vinyl planks have a high incidence of failure on concrete floors. (I am assuming that your townhome has either concrete or gypcrete floors?) If you have any type of back or foot problems both will make them worse, but the laminate may be a little better.


----------



## tinan (Apr 4, 2012)

The foundation is concrete slab but there are existing plywood subfloors. The second floor is of course wood.


----------



## Allure_Guy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Laminate vs. Vinyl*

Hi tinan!

Am curious what you decided to do. Did you go with laminate or did you go with vinyl plank flooring...such as allure? It sounds like an allure floor may have been good fit for you.

Hope it turned out great!

~Aaron


----------



## tinan (Apr 4, 2012)

I used vinyl plank, installed it myself in 4 days and it turned out great. Have had it for 2 years now, very happy with it especially as it was on clearance at Lowes for 80 cents/sf (now discontinued product). I used DryLock sealer on the concrete slab, we have not had any issues.


----------



## James-Colls (Mar 15, 2014)

It audio like you are using the stuck advantage program and while the cedar itself may be resistant to wetness, the sticky in the joint is not. As far as the bad fragrance I think that is down to the item and how they create it. I've put in a ton of Naturelle, Metrofloor, Karndean, and Shaw item and the fragrance is gone in a short time. It doesn't really damage quickly either, but if you move something large across it you can definitely the begining it poorly. In the same scenario wood flooring would be more likely to damage before getting greatly scraped.


----------



## daisy32 (Apr 15, 2014)

*vinyl plank vs laminate*

I have read that the vinyl plank flooring scratches easily. We are tough on our floors with kids and dropping logs when bringing them in. Which flooring would be better.:help:


----------



## Devz (Apr 16, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Devz (Apr 16, 2014)

tough call.


----------



## tev9999 (Jan 30, 2012)

daisy32 said:


> I have read that the vinyl plank flooring scratches easily. We are tough on our floors with kids and dropping logs when bringing them in. Which flooring would be better.:help:


I put down the Allure Ultra (click together) about 18 months ago. I have two crazy dogs - 90 and 70 pounds - that have not scratched a thing, and I'm bad about keeping nails trimmed. They have also had every kind of accident imaginable on it and it cleans up perfectly. I even managed to spill modified thinset on it while redoing the bathroom and didn't realize it for a week. It wiped right up without a trace after pouring some vinegar on it to soften the thinset.

The click together is not the easiest floor ever to install, but it has been very durable.


----------



## DellOBrien (Apr 24, 2014)

I am also on the fence about vinyl plank vs laminate (or actually in my particular case vinyl vs engineered). I have no idea about dropping logs and how vinyl plank would hold up, however last month we started considering vinyl plank because our family is also ridiculously hard on our floors. I was told that installing a commercial grade vinyl plank floor would be the best bet because of our boys, dog, etc.
This thread is interesting and I appreciate the information about the pros and cons. I'm concerned about the humidity being a factor with either choice of flooring. Everything I have read has said that vinyl plank offers zero return on investment, however our wall-to-wall carpet has to go. 

I will be installing the flooring on a concrete slab that's on grade, and I have no idea the condition of the slab since there is wall-to-wall carpet currently installed. I'm not sure if cost wise it would be worth it to go with vinyl plank versus engineered hardwood or comparable, since at the end of the day (If I understand correctly) engineered hardwood floors will (if installed and maintained and chosen correctly) provide some return on investment. Versus vinyl plank - which will eliminate the carpet issues we're having.


----------



## DellOBrien (Apr 24, 2014)

tev9999 said:


> I put down the Allure Ultra (click together) about 18 months ago. I have two crazy dogs - 90 and 70 pounds - that have not scratched a thing, and I'm bad about keeping nails trimmed. They have also had every kind of accident imaginable on it and it cleans up perfectly. I even managed to spill modified thinset on it while redoing the bathroom and didn't realize it for a week. It wiped right up without a trace after pouring some vinegar on it to soften the thinset.
> 
> The click together is not the easiest floor ever to install, but it has been very durable.


That's great info. Thanks! Do you recall what type of underlayment you went with?


----------



## tev9999 (Jan 30, 2012)

DellOBrien said:


> That's great info. Thanks! Do you recall what type of underlayment you went with?


No underlayment is needed. It it directly on old hardwood that was in horrible shape.


----------

